# Canon LV-S3 - What is the Ceiling Mount Thread Size?



## Xzion (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum, and have been scouring the 'net for an answer that should be simple. I'm trying to set up a *Canon LV-S3* projector on what will be a home-made ceiling mount for use in a boardroom at an event in a few months. However, I will need to buy the proper size of thread screws to bolt into the bottom of the projector. Normally I would just take the device myself to a local hardware store and test-fit some sizes but in this case I don't have that opportunity and was hoping someone here might know for sure, as the answer I got from Canon was "all 3 bolts are different sizes"

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

These instructions show an M4 X10 panhead screw being used. :T That's a pdf file by the way.


----------



## Xzion (Jan 26, 2010)

mechman said:


> These instructions show an M4 X10 panhead screw being used. :T That's a pdf file by the way.


Thanks profoundly!! That looks to be exactly what I was looking for, and I greatly appreciate the help.

I've been searching for hours and just going in circles. One of the many curses of having nothing available but 28.8 dialup to work with. :hissyfit:


----------

